# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Universitetet, sivjet do të presin 10 941 studentë

## Enri

Kryeministri ka miratuar dje 850 kuota më shumë për universitetet, krahasuar me një vit më parë 

Qeveria ka miratuar në orët e vona të ditës së djeshme kuotat e pranimeve të studentëve për vitin akademik 2003-2004. Propozimi i bërë nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës është firmosur pa hezitim nga kryeministri, për kuotat e shkollave të larta, të cilat në krahasim me një vit më parë janë 840 studentë më shumë, krahasuar me vitin e kaluar akademik 2002  2003. Kjo kuotë pranimesh universitare është miratuar duke marrë parasysh propozimet që kanë dërguar universitetet, duke përllogarritur numrin e stafit akademik si dhe mjediset në të cilat do të bëhet pritja këtyre studentëve. Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës nuk parashikon kuota të veçanta për rrethe të veçanta dhe për kategori sociale si ish-përndjekurit politikë, jetimët etj. Vënia e kandidatëve në kushte të barabarta konkurrimi për vlerësimin e njohurive mësimore, pavarësisht nga përkatësia sociale e gjeografike, është një hap shumë i rëndësishëm para reformës së pritshme të pranimeve në shkollat e larta. Ndërkohë, kryeministri ka rënë dakord të ketë një ngritje të tarifës vjetore të shkollimit (ka qenë 25 mijë lekë të vjetra), e cila do të arrijë në vlerën e 70 000 lekëve të vjetra, që do të thotë se kjo tarifë është detyruar vetëm për studentët e kurseve të para. Për studentët e kurseve të ndërmjetme, kjo tarifë shkollimi do të mbetet 2500 lekë. Sipas përllogaritjeve të bëra, rezulton se të ardhurat e shkollave të larta dhe universiteteve nga kjo tarifë shkollimi do të përbëjnë 3 % të buxhetit të tyre. Universiteti i Tiranës ka propozuar 3264 kuota, ku përfshihen kuotat kryesore, ato me pagesë dhe kuotat e destinuara për studentët jashtë trojeve, ndërkohë që janë miratuar vetëm 2997. Fakulteti Ekonomik që kishte propozuar 968 kuota, ndërkohë që qeveria ka miratuar vetë, 812. Risi për sivjet konsiderohet futja e një dege të re në shkollën e lartë të infermierisë, si dhe disa degëve të tjera në Universitetin e Vlorës, Korçës dhe atë të Shkodrës. Procedura e konkurseve të sivjetshme, është konsideruar një arritje nga rektorët edhe për faktin se konkurset do të zhvillohen nga vetë fakultetet, ndërkohë që testet do të organizohen nga vetë ata duke u bazuar ne tekstet e shkollës së mesme. Kështu Universiteti i Vlorës ka përfituar në degën e Psikologji-Pedagogjisë 20 studentë, ndërsa në degën e Informatikës 33 studentë.

----------

